

Show HN: Zoomendar - My new take on the iPhone calendar - daed
https://itunes.apple.com/app/zoomendar/id642606499?mt=8

======
daed
In a nutshell Zoomendar is a fully touch-enabled calendar. Basically you
navigate your calendar by swiping, tapping and pinching. As always I'd love
feedback of any kind.

Video to see how it works - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbrBKmPruLA>

